# Wellness Pet Food Coupons



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great tip! Thanks!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for that tip. I actually JUST got an email from them thanking me for letting them know how things are going with Core, and they are sending me a coupon of some kind. I'll tell ya, it's nice to get a NON generic email from a company and the savings doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I also take advantage of the trial size packages of Wellness foods to use as training treats! It's funny that the boys don't see them as regular "dry food" but as treats due to the packaging.

PS: the trial sized packages also have a $2 coupon on them.

I've found that my local pet food supplier has the trial size packages "tucked" away but I always pick up a couple when I'm buying my supplies!

Hey....it all adds up!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a great deal. Thanks for sharing. We use Wellness off and on.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you know if they offer coupons for the canned food?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ash said:


> Do you know if they offer coupons for the canned food?


Ash, the coupons can be used for any Wellness product!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Just got my $5 coupon and it says for any Wellness product.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

they only mail these to US addresses or Canadian too?
I would kill to get some coupons. I swtiched my cats to Wellness as well, and its CRAZY expensive just like the dog food. But I can't believe the diffrence in my cats. They looks so much better and they don't shed as much, and they were HUGE shedders.
I LOVE Wellness!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Gwen said:


> You can request $10 in Wellness coupons from the company *every month*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to have worked for Gwen, just try it. What do you have to lose


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great! Maybe I'll look into switching Charlotte, our cat from ProPlan to Wellness. She sheds a ton... If it cut down on the shedding for you... maybe it will for us too! Too bad I have three bags of ProPlan in my laundry room waiting to be opened.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

So I just called Wellness at the number provided by the OP. The lady said they don't offer the $10 coupons but felt compelled to since they didn't want to turn down customers. I did manage to get a $5 coupon though. Did anyone else have this type of problem?


----------

